# Scallops



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody have any good recipies for cooking up some scallops. At the moment they are frozen, I have about 5 pounds of them. I am thinking of making a seafood cowder with some and cooking up the others.

Thanks in Advance:tu


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmmmm... Seafood newberg, seafood chowder and fried scollops are probably my favorites.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

mmmm.had some scallops with my paul (navydoc) the other night..pan seared and tossed in a sundried tomatoe cream sauce over linguine..was off the charts..


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Raw w/ soy sauce like the Japanese people do it.
:tu


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Prefy said:


> Anybody have any good recipies for cooking up some scallops. At the moment they are frozen, I have about 5 pounds of them. I am thinking of making a seafood cowder with some and cooking up the others.
> 
> Thanks in Advance:tu


What do you put in your seafood chowder?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RETSF said:


> What do you put in your seafood chowder?


good question, and...

Try searing or grilling over high heat and drizzling a little sauce over them, like browned butter and a little garlic, which is too easy.

Another thing to try is making a tostada with fried tortilla, black beans, little bit of melted white cheese, some sliced cabbage lightly dressed, avocado or guacamole, the seared scallops, fresh mango salsa.

Don't overcook, but you probably already knew this.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Make your own alfredo sauce and serve over pasta go to copy cat recipes and look for the olive garden recipe there are a couple variations ! What size are they? If they are the big ones grill them with a tequila-lime marinade ( or many other marinades) on a kabob with shrimp or there are a hundred other ways to grill them. Also cook them in butter or olive oil sauteed with garlic. Use a macadamia nut coating and pan sear again in olive oil or butter. Just a few main things I might do, hope this helps! Also I perfer methods that do not hide the flavor but enhance. Them scallop tacos sound great!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys...

heres my seafood cowder

bacon, diced
butter
celery, sliced
arge onion, diced
chicken broth
medium potatoes, diced with skin on
ounce bottle clam juice
all-purpose flour
shrimp
scallops
salmon
Perch(sometimes jack or catfish)
heavy cream
white wine (such as Chardonnay)
thyme
parsley
salt and pepper, to taste


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome. 

1 cup balsamic vinegar
9 paper-thin slices prosciutto
18 large scallops, about 1 ounce each
Extra virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper

In a small saucepan bring the balsamic vinegar to a boil. Lower the heat and simmer until the vinegar is reduced to about 3 tablespoons; you’ll notice a glaze on the bottom of the pan when you tilt it. Do not simmer for too long or the vinegar will burn. Allow to cool at room temperature.

Cut the prosciutto slices in half lengthwise. Wash the scallops and remove and discard the small, tough side muscle. Wrap a strip of prosciutto around the width of each scallop; don’t overlap it by more than an inch. Trim any excess bits of prosciutto. Brush or spray the top and bottom of each scallop with olive oil and season with pepper.

Place the scallops, exposed side down, on the grate 1 to 2 inches apart. Grill over direct high heat until opaque in the center, 4 to 6 minutes, turning once. Remove from the grill. Place three scallops on each appetizer plate. Drizzle a spoonful of the balsamic glaze in a thin stream over and around the scallops. Serve immediately.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not much for covering up the flavor of good scallops, clams, crabs, shrimp, etc.

I would grill them after brushing a very small amount of extra virgin olive oil on them. Maybe a small amount of OldBay or cajun seasoning. Then some fresh lemon.

If your looking to stretch them out (but with 5 lbs., I wouldn't know why), I like Puffy69's recipe very light on the cream. Or you could eliminate the cream and add some fresh garlic, whie wine, and a dab of butter.

Hell, there scallops, you really cant go wrong if you don't overcook them.

Another favorite of my wife is to wrap them in bacon and put them right on the grill.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Another favorite of my wife is to wrap them in bacon and put them right on the grill.


:tpd: :dr :dr


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pan sear them with a Garlic, salt and pepper get the pan hot and flambe them with brandy..cook off then add butter and little cream and serve with toast points..


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I usually pan sear mine in olive oil and butter with a little garlic. What are some of your guys secrets to not over cooking them.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

RJT said:


> I usually pan sear mine in olive oil and butter with a little garlic. What are some of your guys secrets to not over cooking them.


If your pan searing them, get the pan as hot as possible and then about 2-2.5 minutes per side for a normal sea scallop.

When in doubt, undercook them.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Prefy said:


> Thanks for the help guys...
> 
> heres my seafood cowder
> 
> ...


What time do you expect CS members to be there:bl, We'd hate to be late for the feed.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RJT said:


> I usually pan sear mine in olive oil and butter with a little garlic. What are some of your guys secrets to not over cooking them.


Some practice and a little luck. If they're big, you can press them in the middle to see how firm they are, like a steak.


----------

